# urgent help, immigration - Netherlands



## studerenirish (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello, i have been going through the forums for quite a while. but today i need a real help/ advice. so here it goes...
I basically have an admit from a renowned technical university in The Netherlands. the problem is that i realized just recently that the Immigration (IND) of the Netherlands require a Apostilled Birth certificate along with my passport copy for registering myself at the City Hall.
The big problem is that all my official documents carry a different common date of birth and i was shell-shocked to realize that the Municipal Authority of my hometown has a different Date of Birth on record!!!!!! it is IMPOSSIBLE to now issue a corrected date of birth from the Municipal Authority here, and a change in passport will now take ages (since i will be leaving soon after a month for the university).
I completely have no idea now what to do!!! does the Netherlands immigration (IND) make an exception to any such cases, like can we submit some affidavit?
if no then what is the maximum time by which i have to submit by Apostilled Birth certificate?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Unfortunately have the huge influx in the past, combined with the changing political era made that IND barely creates exceptions. Having said that, there is always reason. I would assume that is you are passport holder of a reliable country (sorry I can't define this more clearly) then a letter from your government with a contact number should be convincing enough. Good luck!


----------



## studerenirish (Jun 8, 2013)

cschrd2 said:


> Unfortunately have the huge influx in the past, combined with the changing political era made that IND barely creates exceptions. Having said that, there is always reason. I would assume that is you are passport holder of a reliable country (sorry I can't define this more clearly) then a letter from your government with a contact number should be convincing enough. Good luck!


I contacted the gemeente and they told its okay if dates are different but they also said that they will use the date of birth given on the birth certificate. What do they mean ? Does this mean that now i will have to change my dob on the passport while i am at the Netherlands? What about the existing visa on my passport?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

No it mean for Dutch immigration they link your birth certificate number/details to your visa number. You can still use your passport for ID (as its only used as photo ID). If you get a Dutch driver license it will have the dob from the local centre then all problems resolved.


----------



## studerenirish (Jun 8, 2013)

cschrd2 said:


> No it mean for Dutch immigration they link your birth certificate number/details to your visa number. You can still use your passport for ID (as its only used as photo ID). If you get a Dutch driver license it will have the dob from the local centre then all problems resolved.


Well the university has actually already applied for my visa and residence permit based on my passport dob, so i am confused. Do we get residence card after registering at the municipality?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope, typically you need a sponsor (your employer) that guarantees for your cost. If that is done no worries, all will be fine.


----------

